# Sony to Launch Blu-ray Films in May



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*May 23 targeted as Blu-ray Day
*
If you're crazy enough to buy a new high-def DVD player when
they are introduced later this year, this item will be of interest:

Sony says its first Blu-ray DVDs will be available in U.S. stores
on May 23. The first round of titles will include The Last Element,
Hitch and 50 First Dates.

The movies should look great in high-def -- if the studios do not
include picture-diluting, anti-copying software, and Sony's Blu-ray
format doesn't fail due to competition from a rival format, Toshiba's
HD-DVD.

Source: www.TVPredictions.com

To learn more, click *HERE*


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I'd like to see the Blu-ray format succeed so that its higher capacity will be available, but the economics are working against it. People will be turned off by the higher initial cost, so the format may not have a future.


----------



## Fygg (Oct 15, 2005)

Just another "Best Quality Choice" beaten by economics??


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I went through the "Beta vs VHS" thing years ago. I purchased Beta because it was better quality but VHS obviously won.

I'm not doing this again. I don't care if Blu-Ray is better. This time I'm going to punish Sony and purchase a HD-DVD player at the end of this month. To hell with them. If Blu-ray does survive, my next player will simply be a dual format player so it's win-win on my end.


----------



## RayChuang1654 (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> If Blu-ray does survive, my next player will simply be a dual format player so it's win-win on my end.


You might just get that wish earlier than you think. We do know that because US-market Blu-Ray discs don't need the protective caddy anymore, a standard tray-type drive mechanism used by DVD players can accommodate HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs with the right motor type and laser reading mechanisms. Given modern technology a combo drive in both console and computer drive form could arrive as early as October-November 2006. 

However, make sure it does support HDMI 2.0 outputs and your RPTV supports HDMI 2.0 inputs so you get full 1080-line progressive scan resolution! :icon_cool


----------

